# Food Safety News - 04/09/2021..... FDA announces ‘Closer to Zero’ plan to reduce toxic elements eaten by babies and young children



## daveomak.fs (Apr 10, 2021)

*FDA announces ‘Closer to Zero’ plan to reduce toxic elements eaten by babies and young children*
By News Desk on Apr 09, 2021 12:05 am Janet Woodcock, the acting Commissioner of Food and Drugs, and Susan T. Mayne, director of the Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition (CFSAN) Thursday announced Closer to Zero, a new action plan for reducing exposure to toxic elements in foods commonly eaten by babies and young children to the lowest possible levels. Their comments... Continue Reading


*Denmark investigates Salmonella outbreak; Norway expands recalls*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 09, 2021 12:04 am Danish officials are investigating a Salmonella outbreak that has affected more than 20 people with more than half of them admitted to hospitals. Since mid-November 2020, 23 people have been recorded with the same type of Salmonella Typhimurium in the country, according to the Statens Serum Institut (SSI). Those sick live across Denmark and there... Continue Reading


*FDA continues outbreak investigations linked to soft cheese, bottled water*
By News Desk on Apr 09, 2021 12:02 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams so far this year. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. The Food and Drug Administration will issue public health advisories for outbreak investigations that have resulted in specific, actionable... Continue Reading


*Study finds differences in domestic food prep practices*
By News Desk on Apr 09, 2021 12:01 am Researchers have studied the relationship between consumer practices, kitchens, and the risk of cross-contamination with pathogens in Europe. Participants from 87 households in six European countries were observed and interviewed in 2018 during shopping and preparation of a chicken and vegetable meal. Sampling and analyses of microbial pathogens from their kitchens were also performed. The... Continue Reading


*Food Safety Summit 2021-South Africa scheduled for June 8-9*
By News Desk on Apr 09, 2021 12:00 am Registrations for the second annual Food Safety Summit South Africa, set for June 8-9, are open and an invitation is extended to all food safety professionals to join the virtual event. Delegates can register for one or both days. Early bird rates apply until April 30. There are also sponsorship opportunities that include speaking slots... Continue Reading


----------

